# Social Football in Singapore



## diboroan (Dec 12, 2013)

We are an Espzen Division one club and have teams in midweek, sat league, sun league and play 11aside and futsal. Players from all over the world. Plenty of fun and a competitive team, 8 league titles to date since we started in 2010. 

Plenty of after football activities as well for you to socialize. 

We are looking to add players to our squad. If your interested to join us, do PM me for more details. 

Thanks. 
Dian 
PMFC


----------

